

Top journalists, tech, and government officials among hacked Twitter accounts - zlatanmenkovic
http://pandodaily.com/2013/02/04/top-journalists-tech-influencers-and-government-officials-among-hacked-twitter-accounts-says-peerreach/

======
bjorn_alm
You would think your psw was safe with Twitter, I guess not.

------
dirkdk
wonder how they store their credentials, seems like an old repository? Or
shard 1?

------
klup
this calls for better password policies.

